# SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)



## DjangOC (5. Juni 2013)

*SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Hy Leute

Ich möchte mir einen LN2 Pot bauen lassen - den anstrengenden und mühsamen Teil werden die Lehrlinge der SFS Intec übernehmen.
Der Plan sollte einfach als PDF Datei verfügbar sein, da SFS nur solche externen Dateien akzeptiert.

Im DjangOC Ecke Fred werdet ihr über die Hardware schlau, die damit gekühlt werden sollte. 
An LN2 komm ich nun sogar gratis (max. 120L - ist in etwa das was die SFS am WE an Überschuss hat in Dads Abteilung, muss einfach das Dewar bis am Montag zurück geben.), sagt aber wie viel brauch ich etwa am Tag?

Da ich weiss, das es hier Leute gibt die sich die Pots selbst anfertigen, gibt es bestimmt einen, der einen Plan hat. Tia, als Gegenleistung, fragt einfach mal, ok.

MfG DjangOC


----------



## Infin1ty (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Guck mal hier rein, vielleicht gibt der Threadersteller dir ein paar Tipps.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/239877-erster-dice-pot.html


----------



## DjangOC (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Ich weiss nicht recht, den dice und ln2 ist nicht das gleiche.


----------



## efdev (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

aber für beider werden die selben Pote/Pots(?) verwendet das macht keinen unterschied nur das LN2 kälter ist.


----------



## DjangOC (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Ah, ok.
Hab da mal was gehört so von das ein ln2 pot schwerer als ein dice pot sein muss.


----------



## Icke&Er (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Das kommt im Grunde immer darauf an, welche HW du kühlen möchtest. Theoretisch reicht eine Rohr mit irgendeinem Boden drinne.....aber das macht kaum Sinn.
Du kannst beim Benchen die Temperaturen nicht halten, wenn du da z.B. eine Ivy-Bridge auf 6GHz+ hast. Die hohe Masse dient dem halten der Temperatur am Potboden und somit mehr oder weniger an der CPU.

PS: Ich glaube aber kaum, dass dir jemand einfach alle seine Daten schickt und du baust einfach nach 

MFG


----------



## efdev (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Ich glaube auch nicht das dir irgendjemand einfach seine arbeit gibt entweder du liest dich ein wenig ein oder machst es wie wohl die meisten und kaufst dir einen 8auer Pot.

ich zitiere mal Moose aus meinem damaligen thread :



Moose83 schrieb:


> Learning by doing Ausen sollte er nicht dicker wie 8cm sein, da du sonst mit Iso schnell irgendwo aneckst
> Grundplatte unten etwa 55mm, aber das einfachste ist wohl, du bestellst dir einen bei der8auer
> Im LN2 Pot Bilderthreat findest du mehr als genug Anregungen


----------



## DjangOC (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Wie dick sollte denn die platte sein die auf der CPU aufliegt?
Soll ich Kupfer oder Aluminium verwenden?
Wie lange sollte das 《Rohr》sein?

Gruss


----------



## exa (6. Juni 2013)

Lies dich in der Extremkühlecke nochmal ein und recherchiere auch noch mal im Netz...

Wie schon angemerkt gibt es verschiedene Faktoren, zB Masse des Bodens, Material, Struktur des Bodens und Kühlmedium

Es gibt durchaus Unterschiede zwischen Dice und LN2 Pots...

Ein sehr einfacher Port wäre ein Alurohr mit eingepresstem Kupferboden, der relativ massiv ausfallen sollte... (Stichwort Schwankungspuffer)


----------



## der8auer (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Ich habe über Jahre getestet und überlegt wie ich das am besten realisieren kann. Aus diesem Grund sind alle meine Pots beim Marken- und Patentamt geschützt und können bzw. dürfen nicht kopiert werden.

Abgesehen davon gibt es sowas nie als PDF sondern nur als 3D CAD Datei.


----------



## DjangOC (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Das mit der Datei hab ich geklärt bekommen, sie akzeptieren nun alle dateitypen.

Sagt, allso sollte im boden ne struktur wie bei wasserkühlern sein?

Ok, ich werde so oder so mal im sketchUp einen Entwerfen, und ihr sagt mir mal eure Meinung dazu.


----------



## efdev (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

ja eine struktur ist wichtig um die fläche zu vergrößern.
aber für den anfang sollte eine einfach ausreichen du kannst dir ja mal bilder von den 8auer Pot anschauen dann erkennst du alles wichtige.


----------



## DjangOC (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Hab ich mal gemacht, oh man diese Optik, echt cool.

Sagt aber wie sollte der Teil aus Kupfer an dem aus Alu ran gamacht werde, also welches schweissverfahren?


----------



## exa (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

einpressen wäre wohl das einfachste

Ansonsten eher löten denn schweißen...


----------



## der8auer (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Wenn du keinerlei Erfahrung mit Metallverarbeitung hast wird das alles schwer.


----------



## DjangOC (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Die Verarbeitung übernimmt die SFS Intec. KOSTENLOS!!!


----------



## Moose83 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Bei mir macht das mein Vater, der ist Werkzeugmacher
Der hat mir jetzt schon 3 Pots gemacht, zuletzt für 9800GX2

P.S. Roman. Mal angenommen, jemand baut einen deiner Pötte anhand deiner Bilder nach und nutzt ihn für sich selber...wie willste dich da schützen...Du weist es nicht und du siehst es nicht

Mein Vater würde anhand deiner ganzen Bilder den Pot zu 95% 1:1 nachbauen


----------



## Moose83 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Bei mir macht das mein Vater, der ist Werkzeugmacher
Der hat mir jetzt schon 3 Pots gemacht, zuletzt für 9800GX2

P.S. Roman. Mal angenommen, jemand baut einen deiner Pötte anhand deiner Bilder nach und nutzt ihn für sich selber...wie willste dich da schützen...Du weist es nicht und du siehst es nicht


----------



## EvilMonk (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Auch wenn ich von dem Thema Extremkühlung wenig Ahnung hab, ich schätze mal, wenn jemand der eh die Ahnung dazu hat sich so einen Pot zu bauen, es anhand der Bilder von der8auer(Roman?) tut, wird Roman das relativ egal sein. 

Der Typ hätte sich eh einen eigenen gebaut. So ein Patentschutz ist eigentlich immer darauf ausgerichtet, dass niemand diese Dinger nachbaut und verkauft. Du darfst dir zuhause auch ein Apple-Logo auf den Monitor kleben, nur wenn du den dann verkaufen willst, wirds eng.


----------



## Moose83 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Sign^^
Würde aber niemals einen Roman Pot nachmachen...Dafür respektiere ich seine Arbeit viel zu viel


----------



## efdev (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

stimmt aber so als grobe vorgabe damit du weißt wie so ein ding am ende in etwa auszusehen hat wäre in ordnung, weil die sehen schon sau geil aus.


----------



## der8auer (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*



DjangOC schrieb:


> Die Verarbeitung übernimmt die SFS Intec. KOSTENLOS!!!



Ohne Wissen über die Fertigungsverfahren und Fertigungsabläufe ist es unmöglich irgendetwas zu konstruieren. Oder wie willst du wissen welche Werkzeuge es gibt, um gewisse Strukturen zu fertigen? Tiefe, Breite usw. 

Übrigens ist ein Nachbau nicht erlaubt selbst wenn es nur für den Privatgebrauch ist. Ich schreibe ja auch nicht AUDI an und sag: Schickt mir mal eure Baupläne. Ich hätte die Möglichkeit mir ein Auto bauen zu lassen. WTF?


----------



## Addi (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*



der8auer schrieb:


> Ohne Wissen über die Fertigungsverfahren und Fertigungsabläufe ist es unmöglich irgendetwas zu konstruieren. Oder wie willst du wissen welche Werkzeuge es gibt, um gewisse Strukturen zu fertigen? Tiefe, Breite usw.
> 
> Übrigens ist ein Nachbau nicht erlaubt selbst wenn es nur für den Privatgebrauch ist. Ich schreibe ja auch nicht AUDI an und sag: Schickt mir mal eure Baupläne. Ich hätte die Möglichkeit mir ein Auto bauen zu lassen. WTF?



Jap sehe ich Ähnlich.  Aber wenn ihm jemand etwas freiwillig zur Verfügung stellt , einen Skizze bzw Bauplan oder Ähnliches , warum nicht ? 

Ich meine wenn er das Ding fertigen lässt , ist das Werkzeug und know-how garnicht von Nöten. Darüber müssen sich dann andere den Kopf zerbrechen.

@ TE schau mal hier rein 

LN2 CPU KÃ¼hlerfertigung*-*AwardFabrik :: Testberichte :: Overclocking

Unten ist eine Skizze 

Zitat: "Wer selber mal einen Dice - Kühler bauen will kann sich vielleicht hier  aus meiner Zeichnung ein paar Ideen holen und es dann selbst  verwirklichen"

Ist zwar ein DICE Kühler aber vielleicht bringt es dich ein wenig weiter

mfg


----------



## Leandros (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*



der8auer schrieb:


> Übrigens ist ein Nachbau nicht erlaubt selbst wenn es nur für den Privatgebrauch ist. Ich schreibe ja auch nicht AUDI an und sag: Schickt mir mal eure Baupläne. Ich hätte die Möglichkeit mir ein Auto bauen zu lassen. WTF?


 
Wenn man einen Audi 1:1 alleine nachbauen kann, nur von Bildern, dann wird dich Audi wahrscheinlich eher einstellen als Verklagen. 

Wenn einer sich jetzt die Bilder deine Schmuckstücke anschaut und sagt, ich übernehme jetzt das System der Kammern und Bau den nach, kannst du das ja ziemlich schlecht nachprüfen. 
Das es verboten ist ist klar und verständlich, nur hast du keine Möglichkeit davon zu erfahren.  

Moral von der Geschichte: In Romans Schmuckstücken steckt extrem viel Arbeit / Forschung. Ab in seinen Shop und einen Kaufen, kann man nicht viel Falsch machen. Gibt nichts besseres.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*



rako81sna schrieb:


> Ich meine wenn er das Ding fertigen lässt , ist das Werkzeug und know-how garnicht von Nöten. Darüber müssen sich dann andere den Kopf zerbrechen.



Die verfügbaren Werkzeuge und Maschienen geben aber vor, was überhaupt wie gebaut werden kann.
Natürlich könnte man einfach irgend eine Zeichnung vorlegen und gucken, was die dazu sagen, aber ne effektive Methode ist das nicht. Und er fragt ja auch nach Verbindungsmethoden, optimalem Material,... will die Sache also durchdenken.


----------



## DjangOC (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Hey, ihr müsst wissen, das sie selber gigantisch grosse pötte herstellen, für werkzeuge wie laserschneider, aber das coole daran ist, das sich das ln2 immer wieder auffüllt, da diese pöte halbgeschlossen sind, leitung rein, und ober eine art membram.

Aber, diese pötte sind ganz aus Kupfer, nichts Aluminium. Geht das auch bei einem ln2 pot fürn pc? 
Und ähm, ich hab nachgefragt, 0.3mm rillen können sie ins Kupfer frasen.
Ne Maschine zum einpressen haben sie auch. Muss mich aber übers reinpressen noch genauer informieren. 

Ach, und ja eigentlich könnte ich auch sagen macht mal. Aber ich möcht das ganze auch etwas erklären können wie das gemeint ist, falls mal was nicht klar ist.

Und danke fürn Text. 

MfG Django


----------



## Moose83 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Pot aus einem Stück ohne Aufsatz geht. Es dauert dann nur länger, bis er abkühlt


----------



## DjangOC (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Bleibt er dan aber nicht konstanter kühl, wenn ers mal ist?
Sagt, sind 8mm wandstärke am Boden bei der dünnsten Stelle zuwenig? 
Und gehn 5mm fürs Rohr als Wandstärke ok?


----------



## Addi (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Ja , Kupfer ist besser als Alu , aber auch schwerer und kostenintensiver. Es dauert halt länger bis er die Temperatur erreicht -> höherer ln2 Verbrauch.
Aber es dauert dafür auch länger , das er warm wird 
Ach und viel ln2 brauchst du dafür nicht , würde fast sagen 10-15 Liter je nach Anwendung reichen für nen Wochenende...


----------



## DjangOC (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Echt

Und was würdet ihr zu dicke sagen?


----------



## Moose83 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Lol 10-15l reichen für paar Stunden
und ja unten solltest du min 2cm lassen! 5mm Wandung sind ebenfalls zu wenig!


----------



## DjangOC (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Hey, was haltet ihr von reindrücken, und dann noch aussenrum Plasmaschweissen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Wenns dir Spaß macht 
Einen Unterschied macht es aber nicht.


----------



## DjangOC (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Ah, ok
Und gehn 1cm wandstärie beim rohr ok?


----------



## Addi (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*



Moose83 schrieb:


> Lol 10-15l reichen für paar Stunden
> und ja unten solltest du min 2cm lassen! 5mm Wandung sind ebenfalls zu wenig!


 
Wenn du am Wochenende nur 1 Stundé am Tag machst , reicht das schon 
Hab mich etwas ungünstig ausgedrückt 

mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Irr ich mich, oder haben diverse Pots nicht sogar <2 mm Wandstärke am Rohr?
Das dient ja letztlich nur als Behälter (wären die Ausdehnungskoeffizienten nicht so unterschiedlich könnte man sogar Kunststoff nehmen?), die Wärmekapazität sollten Boden, Struktur und Seitenwände der Basis liefern.


----------



## Moose83 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

2mm^^dann dürfte es den Pot beim benchen zerreisen

@rako81sna

Wer bitte bencht 1h pro Tag lol
Mein Pot braucht 4l und 10min um auf -190+ zu kommen
Dann konmt noch Gpu dazu...bei ner GTX 580 liegste dann bei 10l die Stunde


----------



## DjangOC (9. Juni 2013)

Und ich hab ja eigentlich 2 GTX 580 denn eine GTX 590 hat ja 2 mal den GF110 Chip drauf.
Aber erst mal vertige ich ein pot für die CPU.

Sagt sind ~6.3 GHz bei einem I7 990X realistisch? Oder ist er dann so gut wie tot?


----------



## efdev (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

kommt auf die Spannung an.


----------



## Moose83 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Kommt drauf an, wie gut die Cpu ist und welches Board du nutzt
Dann CB und ob er auf Spannung skaliert und wie schmerfrei du bist bei 1.8V+


----------



## DjangOC (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Ich sollte, wenn er dann mal ne Preiswerte Occasion findet, ein ASUS Rampage III Black Edition bekommen, also das nonplusultra.
Oder wisst ihr ne Alternative mit gleicher Leistung, also auch 8GB Rams unterstützen und grösstenteils schwarz, vlt. Noch etwas grün.


----------



## Vaykir (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Schade, ich habe vor kurzem meine beiden Zeichnungen von LN2 Pots gelöscht, weil ich dachte, die brauche ich eh net mehr. Doof, was?^^
Den einen hab ich mir sogar in Alu fertigen lassen, nur um zu sehen wie die Maße aussehen.


----------



## DjangOC (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Tia, schade aber danke.


----------



## Moose83 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Ein Rampage E 3 black ist für Gulftown das Optimum
Würde aber das Zeug lieber verkaufen und gegen Ivy/Haswell tauschen fürs benchen


----------



## DjangOC (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Tia, der X58 Chipsatz und Sockel LGA1366 habens mir einfach angetan.


----------



## Infin1ty (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Ich weiß nur nicht, ob ich gleich mit so teurer HW benchen würde, fang doch erstmal mit nem schönen
Sockel 775 System (C2D E8600 oder so) mit LN2 an, dann wirds auch nicht
so teuer, falls was schiefgeht.

Aber ist deine Sache, wenns dir nichts ausmacht nen 990x zu killen 

Wenn ich nämlich sehe, wie du einfach so mal fragst, ob 6,3 GHz realistisch sind,
und dann mit 14 mit so teurer Hardware einfach mal drauf los benchen,
da kann einiges schiefgehen.

Du wurdest gewarnt


----------



## DjangOC (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Nene, ich hab im Laufe der Zeit ein LGA775 sys zusammen getragen, um mich etwas einzuspielen. 
C2Q 6600
ASUS - Workstation board- leider nicht das beste zum OC
NV 9800GT

Ja, perfekt zum üben, oder?

Ach und ich bin 14.75


----------



## Infin1ty (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Na dann mal viel Erfolg, vielleicht erleben wir hier gerade die Geburt des nächsten
Extreme-OC-Stars


----------



## DjangOC (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Früh übbt sich wer ein Meister werden will


----------



## Infin1ty (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Und pass bitte auf, wenn du mit Single-Rail Netzteilen arbeitest, (gerade bei hoher VCore oder bei GPUs)
wenn die Spannungsversorgung des Boards minderwertig ist,
fliegt dir das System um die Ohren.

Passiert selten, kann aber passieren.

(Das soll kein Single-Rail Hating sein...)


----------



## DjangOC (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Sorry, weiss aber nicht ob das beim Termaltake Toughpower der Fall ist, bitte aufklären wenn möglich.


----------



## Infin1ty (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Hier was zur Thematik:
Why single rail is NOT better than multi rail

Welches Toughpower ist es denn ?


----------



## Moose83 (9. Juni 2013)

Würde aber net unbedingt mit nen 990X anfangen

Und Thermaltake NT....Und Single Rail mit 100A+ ist fast Pflicht Er will ja benchen


----------



## Infin1ty (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*



> Und Single Rail mit 100A+ ist fast Pflicht


Wenn ich sowas lese, stehen mir die Haare zu berge 

100A und Single Rail, ohne mich.



> A single rail power supply either has ONE over current protection  circuit monitoring all +12V wires leaving the PSU, or else NO (ZIP NADA  NONE) OCP for the +12V rail at all. A multi rail power supply naturally  has MULTIPLE over current protection circuits, each one monitoring a  different set of cables leaving the PSU.





> However, OCP has limits. The higher the maximum current the OCP allows  the slower its response time is. OCP is essentially instantaneous for  settings up to about 30A (30 amperes of electrical current), and is  still fast enough to be useful up to about 40-45A. However, past that it  takes too long (more than half a second) to prevent the excessive  current from damaging something.


Mal sehen was OCP zu 100A sagt...

Kauf gerne weiter Single Rail, bietet keine Vorteile,
aber das ignorieren wir dann mal. Sind ja Extreme OCer...

Und das hier bitte auch lesen:
http://www.overclock.net/t/761202/single-rail-vs-multi-rail-explained

Nun erklär mir mal, warum man ein Single Rail Netzteil für Extreme OC braucht.
Ach, es gibt keine Gründe ? Na dann haben wir uns alle wieder lieb.

Edit: Single Rail oder Multi Rail hat rein gar nichts mit mehreren oder einzelnen
Leitungen zu tun, es geht nur um die Schutzmechanismen.


----------



## Moose83 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Da du selbst nicht benchst, würde ich lieber gar nix zur Netzteil Wahl sagen
Einen Bencher interessieren sicher net OCP oder sonstiges, auf Gpus löten wir ja auch OCP weg, weil er stört
Ich hab schon einige Netzteile getestet für Extreme OC glaub mir


----------



## DjangOC (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Es ist einfach nur ein Toughpower mit 1200W, mehr steht da nicht drauf.
Ist das mit der weisslichen Taffel auf der Seite.


----------



## Infin1ty (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*



> Da du selbst nicht benchst, würde ich lieber gar nix zur Netzteil Wahl sagen


Schön vorsichtig Kollege 



> Einen Bencher interessieren sicher net OCP oder sonstiges,


Nicht immer von sich auf andere schließen. Wenn dir deine Sicherheit egal
ist, der TO ist 14, ich glaube seine Eltern sehen das etwas anders als du.



> Ich hab schon einige Netzteile getestet für Extreme OC glaub mir


Wer solche Aussagen von sich gibt, sollte keine Netzteile testen.

Du weißt ja anscheinend noch nichtmal, was der Unterschied zwischen Single und Multi Rail
ist, wenn du es wüsstest würdest du nicht so einen Stuss reden.  

/Ironie an
Ja genau, du als erfahrener Extreme OCer brauchst ein 1500W Singlerail Netzteil,
denn mit Multirail kann man ja nicht benchen, denn es hat ja schwache Leitungen.
/Ironie aus

Ich würde vorschlagen, du führst dir diesen Artikel
zu Gemüte, dann reden wir weiter:
Single Rail vs. Multi Rail *Explained*

Besonders diesen Teil:


> Glad to know. The difference between single or multiple rails is this:
> 
> Multiple rail: each trace is monitored separately, so if, say, one trace goes over 25A the power supply will shut down.
> 
> Single rail: all traces are monitored all together, so if the total  current going through the +12V outputs goes over, say, 60A, the power  supply will shut down. Alternatively, no OCP may be present at all on  the +12V rail.


Es macht keinen Unterschied in der Leistungsfähigkeit eines Netzteils,
weil es damit nichts zu tun hat.

Es ist ein Mythos, das Single Rail für Extreme OC besser ist.


----------



## DjangOC (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

So gut, meine Frage ist, ist mein NT gut genug? Ist halt doch schon älter.


----------



## Moose83 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Ich würde einen 990X nicht extrem OC mit einem Thermaltake...


----------



## DjangOC (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Das heisst ich muss mich nach nem Ersatz umsehen?
Was hälst du von den Cooler Master M2 NTs?
Oder Enermax Platimax?


----------



## Moose83 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Das CM M2 ist net schlecht
Alternative Corsair AX, Antec TruePower Quadro und Antec HCP.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Edit: Single Rail oder Multi Rail hat rein gar nichts mit mehreren oder einzelnen
> Leitungen zu tun, es geht nur um die Schutzmechanismen.


 
Strenggenommen hat es ausschließlich was mit der Stromerzeugung zu tun, denn echtes Multi Rail hat getrennte Transformatoren. Was immer so gerne mit Single Rail verglichen wird ist in 99,9999% der Fälle Split-Rail...

Und bezüglich des Sinns: Solange die Grafikkarte keine nenneswerte Last erzeugt (also z.B. beim CPU-Benchen) wird so oder so nur eine Leitung belastet. Wer hier die für multi-rail tauglichen 25-30 A für optimal erachtet, sollte eigentlich auch 400 W Netzteile als vollkommen ausreichend ansehen. Merkwürdigerweise laufen die Empfehlungen aber meist auf Netzteile hinaus, die sich höchstens mit Multi-GPU-Setups nutzen lassen würden, an denen sie dann gar nicht verwendet werden...

(Was nicht heißt, dass ich die Risiken von Single-Rail runterspielen möchte. Aber wer mehrere 100 W auf einem Anschluss umsetzen möchte, der bewegt sich eben in Bereichen, die nicht mehr sicher sind. Es heißt "EXTREM-OC", nicht "Breitensport".)


----------



## Moose83 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Schöner Beitrag
Extreme Beispiel, 2 GTX 580 bei 1500 Core+ 6.7GHz Ivy, was meinst, was da eine 12V Leitung aushalten muss
Und da will ich sicher keine OCP haben, wo sich mitten im Bench die PSU abschaltet


----------



## DjangOC (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Hey, hat einer ein Pic, auf dem die CPU Halterungen bemasst sind, also Lochabstand und Loch durchmesser, google bringt mir nichts gescheites.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Die Specs für Intel-Sockel findest du bei den weiterführenden Informationen zu einzelnen CPUs. (Auf der AMD-Seite finde ich nie etwas, wenn ich suche  )


----------



## Moose83 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Bestell dir bei der8auer eine Cpu Backplate, kostet 8 Euro und hat Löcher für alle Sockel


----------



## DjangOC (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Ist ja nicht nur wegen backplate, sondern auch wegem oberen Teil beim Pot, ansonsten müsste ich 2 Backplates bei der8auer kaufen, und die eine noch bearbeiten.

Am Mittwich sollte der Pot Prototype aus der SFS kommen, morn geht die Datei mit meinem DAD zur Arbeit. Vlt. Ist auch die Final Edition, kommt drauf an wie er aussieht. Zuoberst hab ich die Wandstärke von 10mm auf 5mm veringert, vom ende weg 2cm, um dort dann die Halterung rauf zu stecken.

Ich freu mich schon, und ihr könnt euch auf die Bilder freuen.


----------



## Moose83 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Backplate damit du alle Maße hast...Die kannst dann einfach für die Halterung übernehmen
Alternativ gibt es Benchtable, wo du oben keine Halterung brauchst, siehe mein Avatar


----------



## DjangOC (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Ich weiss nicht recht, aber ich denke das es besser ist als dann alles neu machen zu müssen.


----------



## DjangOC (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Hy, ich hab noch 2 Fragen.
-Welche WLP könnt ihr empfehlen, also bestes P/L-Verhältnis?
-Ist bei den Halterungslöcher die CPU immer Mittig?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

- k.A. für extrem-OC
- Ja. (Einzige Ausnahme könnte So462 sein)


----------



## General Quicksilver (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Wenn ich sowas lese, stehen mir die Haare zu berge
> 
> 100A und Single Rail, ohne mich.
> 
> ...



Prinzipiell gebe ich dir zwar recht, das Multirail Netzteile sicherheitstechnich besser sein können, nur ist es mir nun leider bereits schon passiert, das mein gutes altes Multirailnetzteil mit meiner neuen Graka bei z.B.: OCCT abschaltet, da die OCP anspricht (ja, die Karte saugt eben ordentlich was aus der Leitung ) und das wäre dann bei einem Singlerail Netzteil nicht passiert. Das Problem bei der Sache ist eben, das das Abschalten bereits jenseits der ATX Spezifikation passiert, also es dürfte gar nicht so viel Strom über diesen 8 Pin fließen, da bei 150W da eigentlich Schluss wäre. Nun scheint das aber leider nicht immer zu gelten. Klar gibt es auch Multirailnetzteile mit starken Einzellrails, nur ob dann im Fehlerfall nun 60A oder 110A beim Ansprechen der OCP fließen ändert die Sache nun auch nicht so extrem, denn alles im Umkreis von dem Kurzschluss ist kaputt, und brennen kann es auch bei beidem. Wobei auch ein Multirailnetzteil vor diversen "Nettigkeiten" nicht frei ist, bei mir sind z.B.: mal auf Grund von zu geringem Kontaktdruck im ATX Stecker die Kontakte von den beiden 12V Leitungen so heiß gewurden, das der ATX - Stecker verschmorrt ist. Geäußert hat sich das dann in Bootproblemen des PCs, da anscheinend die Spannungsversorgung für das Mainboard nicht mehr über die verschmorten Kontakte gewährleistet war. Da aber nun die Steckergehäuse aus schwer entflammbaren Kunststoff waren, ist wenigstens nichts weiter passiert. Aber das zeigt, das nicht immer ein Kurzschluss zu Problemen führen muss, sndern, das es auch andere Ursachen gibt, die recht problematisch sein können, ohne das der fließende Strom in den Bereich der OCP vordringt. Und es gibt leider auch keine Garantie, das alle Hersteller entsprechende Materialien verwenden, die im Brandfall flammhemend sind. Also trotzdem bei allem mit gesunder Vorsicht agieren, ein Rauchmelder kostet nicht so viel und im Ernstfall ist dieser sehr hilfreich .


----------



## Moose83 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Für Extreme OC ganz klar Gelid Extreme Der8auer hat irgendwo einen WLP Vergleich gemacht


----------



## Addi (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*



Moose83 schrieb:


> Für Extreme OC ganz klar Gelid Extreme Der8auer hat irgendwo einen WLP Vergleich gemacht


 http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...roundup-2013-26-waermeleitpasten-im-test.html

Da ist er ^^


----------



## Infin1ty (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Gut Moose, dann lies halt nicht und verbreite weiter diesen Unsinn, ich bin raus


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*



General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Prinzipiell gebe ich dir zwar recht, das Multirail Netzteile sicherheitstechnich besser sein können, nur ist es mir nun leider bereits schon passiert, das mein gutes altes Multirailnetzteil mit meiner neuen Graka bei z.B.: OCCT abschaltet, da die OCP anspricht (ja, die Karte saugt eben ordentlich was aus der Leitung ) und das wäre dann bei einem Singlerail Netzteil nicht passiert. Das Problem bei der Sache ist eben, das das Abschalten bereits jenseits der ATX Spezifikation passiert, also es dürfte gar nicht so viel Strom über diesen 8 Pin fließen, da bei 150W da eigentlich Schluss wäre. Nun scheint das aber leider nicht immer zu gelten. Klar gibt es auch Multirailnetzteile mit starken Einzellrails, nur ob dann im Fehlerfall nun 60A oder 110A beim Ansprechen der OCP fließen ändert die Sache nun auch nicht so extrem, denn alles im Umkreis von dem Kurzschluss ist kaputt, und brennen kann es auch bei beidem. Wobei auch ein Multirailnetzteil vor diversen "Nettigkeiten" nicht frei ist, bei mir sind z.B.: mal auf Grund von zu geringem Kontaktdruck im ATX Stecker die Kontakte von den beiden 12V Leitungen so heiß gewurden, das der ATX - Stecker verschmorrt ist. Geäußert hat sich das dann in Bootproblemen des PCs, da anscheinend die Spannungsversorgung für das Mainboard nicht mehr über die verschmorten Kontakte gewährleistet war. Da aber nun die Steckergehäuse aus schwer entflammbaren Kunststoff waren, ist wenigstens nichts weiter passiert. Aber das zeigt, das nicht immer ein Kurzschluss zu Problemen führen muss, sndern, das es auch andere Ursachen gibt, die recht problematisch sein können, ohne das der fließende Strom in den Bereich der OCP vordringt. Und es gibt leider auch keine Garantie, das alle Hersteller entsprechende Materialien verwenden, die im Brandfall flammhemend sind. Also trotzdem bei allem mit gesunder Vorsicht agieren, ein Rauchmelder kostet nicht so viel und im Ernstfall ist dieser sehr hilfreich .


 
Eine für 110A ausgelegte OCP wird, bei gleichem Konstruktionsaufwand/Qualität, nicht so schnell/zuverlässig ansprechen, wie eine, die für 60A ausgelegt ist. Du hast also nicht nur fast die doppelte Wärmeentwicklung, sondern diese auch für einen (zumindest etwas) längeren Zeitraum -> die Gefahr ist schon etwas höher.
Allerdings wären mir auch überhaupt keine 60 A Multi-Railer bekannt. (720 W + weitere Schienen  )
Das höchste, was ich kenne, sind iirc 45 A, die meisten sind bei <35A. Das ist schon deutlich sicherer, als ein großes 60-100 A Single-Rail. Aber eben auch unzuverlässig bei allen OC-Vorhaben, die über 400 W benötigen. Und es nützt ja auch nichts, wenn man z.B. zwei Rails an eine Grafikkarte anschließen muss, denn einen Kurzschluss verursacht man wenn dann wohl auf der Hardware und nicht an einem isolierten Kabelstrang.


----------



## Moose83 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Cooler Master Silent Pro M2, 1500W ATX 2.3 (RS-F00-SPM2-D3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

55A+70A 12V


----------



## DjangOC (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Ähm ja, ich hab nun leider keine 250euros im plan eingeplant, denke aber das das toughpower fürs erste auch gehen wird/muss. Denn ein BQ 580W E9 SP wird sicher zuwenig saft haben, und ich dieses eigentlich verkaufen möchte, da ich es bloss 2 Monate nutzte.


----------



## Moose83 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Musst selber wissen, aber ich würde einen 990X niemals einem Thermaltake versorgen lassen Und unter 1000W brauchste dir fürs benchen nix kaufen, ich hab schon 1050W Netzteile zum abschalten bewegt


----------



## Ü50 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

@Moose83, du bekommst ja so gut wie alles kaputt
Ich habe seit einigen Jahren nur ein 850W BQ und ein 850W Cor. die überleben schon seit Jahren. Inkl. EOS sowie den Garagenbench bei Roman. Mit 980,990X oder 3770K und das jeweils mit mehreren Grakas. Die Grakas waren jedoch ohne Mod. und ohne LN2.
Siehst du, es geht auch anders.
Ich werde mir erst dann ein über 1K Nt zulegen, sobald eins meiner Beiden den Geist aufgibt.


----------



## Moose83 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Siehste Georg, GPU stock Probier mal mit deinem NT 580 GTX LN2+Ivy LN2


----------



## Ü50 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Holger ich bin davon überzeugt, das meine NT,s das auch noch schaffen werden. Mir fehlt nur noch die 580 GTX die wird jedoch so wie ich mich kenne, auch bald in meinem Bestand sein und nicht nur die
Leider habe ich wie so viele von uns, viel zu wenig Platz für unsere HW. Ich musste vorige Woche schonmal über 60 Grakas in den Keller verbannen.


----------



## Moose83 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Und du Georg sagst, ich bin bekloppt Du bist ja noch schlimmer mit Karten horten


----------



## Ü50 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Ja bekloppt bin ich, da stehe ich auch zu wenn du jedoch wüsstest was ich alles sammele
Es wird jedoch daran liegen, dass ich mindestens doppelt so alt bin wie du selbst meine Tochter wird älter sein, als du


----------



## General Quicksilver (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine für 110A ausgelegte OCP wird, bei gleichem Konstruktionsaufwand/Qualität, nicht so schnell/zuverlässig ansprechen, wie eine, die für 60A ausgelegt ist. Du hast also nicht nur fast die doppelte Wärmeentwicklung, sondern diese auch für einen (zumindest etwas) längeren Zeitraum -> die Gefahr ist schon etwas höher.
> Allerdings wären mir auch überhaupt keine 60 A Multi-Railer bekannt. (720 W + weitere Schienen  )
> Das höchste, was ich kenne, sind iirc 45 A, die meisten sind bei <35A. Das ist schon deutlich sicherer, als ein großes 60-100 A Single-Rail. Aber eben auch unzuverlässig bei allen OC-Vorhaben, die über 400 W benötigen. Und es nützt ja auch nichts, wenn man z.B. zwei Rails an eine Grafikkarte anschließen muss, denn einen Kurzschluss verursacht man wenn dann wohl auf der Hardware und nicht an einem isolierten Kabelstrang.


 
Eine ordentlich dimensionierte 110A OCP löst genauso schnell aus wie eine ordentlich dimensionierte 60A OCP (das gilt aber nur für den Überlastfall). Im einfachsten Fall sind beide identisch aufgebaut und nur der Messwiderstand ist ein anderer, was bei konstanter Stromanstiegsgeschwindigkeit und konstanter Überstrommenge (im Beispiel10 A) zur selben Abschaltungszeit nach Überschreiten der Nennlast führt. Die absolute Abschaltungszeit ist aber wie du sagst höher, da die Nennlast erstmal erreicht werden muss. Problematischer ist es aber, dass es passieren kann, dass der Strom trotzallem unter 100A bleibt und das Netzteil gar nicht abschaltet. Je nach Art des Defektes trifft das aber auch bei geringere Stromstärken auf, nur die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist geringer. 
 Hier ist z.B.: ein Netzteil mit 2 50A 12V Rails und 2 weiteren 30A 12V Rails: Thermaltake - Germany - Toughpower 1500W - TP-1500M
 Was aber ebenfalls berücksichtigt werden muss sind die größeren Kapazitäten bei leistungsfähigeren Rails, diese enthalten mehr Energie die im Kurzschlussmoment abgegeben werden kann, wobei dies aber auch abhängig von der restlichen Schaltung ist, sprich hier ist die Schaltfrequenz interessant, je höher diese ist, desto geringer können die Filter Cs bei gleicher Last sein, sprich ein 100A Rail mit einer höheren Schaltfrequenz braucht weniger Filterkapatzität als ein 30A Rail mit geringerer Schaltfrequenz. Zerstörend wirken dürften aber beide Kurzschlüsse. Eine potentielle Gefahr bei starken Singlerails wäre wohl auch das Überhitzen eine übermäßig stark belasteten Leitung, denn das Netzteil schaltet dann auch nicht ab.
Für den Normalbetrieb sollte wohl ein Multirail NT besser geeignet sein, aber gerade beim (extrem) Übertakten könnte es da eng werden, denn da werden die Spezifikationen an den Steckern unter Umständen doch deutlich überschritten und so manches super starkes einzell Rail eines Multirail NT kommt an ein schwaches Singlerail heran, was dann im Fehlerfall also das selbe bedeuten würde...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Die Kapazitäten sollten eigentlich keinen Unterschied machen. Wie gesagt:
Die Netzteile sind sowieso nicht "multi-", sondern split-rail. Da die Filtercaps zum Spannungswandler gehören und somit vor der/den Sicherung/en liegen, steht prinzipiell immer die Kapazität des gesamten Netzteils zur Verfügung. (Wenn es überhaupt Sicherungssysteme auf der Sekundärseite gibt. Afaik schalten die OCPs einfach nur auf der Primärseite ab und alles, was zu dem Zeitpunkt noch im Netzteil ist, wird durch die Kurzschlussstelle fließen.)


----------



## Moose83 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*



Ü50 schrieb:


> Ja bekloppt bin ich, da stehe ich auch zu wenn du jedoch wüsstest was ich alles sammele
> Es wird jedoch daran liegen, dass ich mindestens doppelt so alt bin wie du selbst meine Tochter wird älter sein, als du


 
Wie alt ist sie denn Bin ja auch schon Ü30


----------



## General Quicksilver (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Kapazitäten sollten eigentlich keinen Unterschied machen. Wie gesagt:
> Die Netzteile sind sowieso nicht "multi-", sondern split-rail. Da die Filtercaps zum Spannungswandler gehören und somit vor der/den Sicherung/en liegen, steht prinzipiell immer die Kapazität des gesamten Netzteils zur Verfügung. (Wenn es überhaupt Sicherungssysteme auf der Sekundärseite gibt. Afaik schalten die OCPs einfach nur auf der Primärseite ab und alles, was zu dem Zeitpunkt noch im Netzteil ist, wird durch die Kurzschlussstelle fließen.)


 
Das muss nicht sein, die OCP kann auch eine Spule als Messwiderstand besitzen die in einem Tiefpassfilter verwendet wird, und da sitzt dann noch ein Filter C nach der OCP (was nicht zwangsweise schlecht ist, da so der Einfluss von Stromspitzen auf die OCP verringert wird). Die OCP kann theoretisch auch im Spannungswandler sein, das ist bei vielen integrierten Wandlern so (die überwachen dann den Schalttransistorstrom). Die OCP schaltet vermutlich den primären Schalttransistor ab, wobei theoretisch aber auch eine Abschaltung der aktiven Gleichrichtung auf der Sekundärseite denkbar wäre. Ich denke, du wirst Recht haben, aber es wäre auch möglich NT zu konstruieren bei denen das nicht zutrifft (z.B.: 1 DC/DC Wandler pro Rail). Beim Auftreten des Kurzschlusses werden nur die sekundärseitigen Kapazitäten entladen, die primärseitigen Kapazitäten sollten eigentlich nicht völlig entladen werden, da sollte vorher abgeschalten sein. Aber das gehört langsam eher in den Elektronikthread, da kann das ganze dann nochmal ausführlicher behandelt werden.


----------



## DjangOC (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

Hey Jungs, wird wohl xbis ende Monats, bis der Pot fertig ist, aber hab ja noch Zeit.


----------



## Vaykir (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*



Vaykir schrieb:


> Schade, ich habe vor kurzem meine beiden Zeichnungen von LN2 Pots gelöscht, weil ich dachte, die brauche ich eh net mehr. Doof, was?^^
> Den einen hab ich mir sogar in Alu fertigen lassen, nur um zu sehen wie die Maße aussehen.


 
Hab nen Ausdruck meiner Zeichnung gefunden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C43Z42 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: SUCHE: Bauanleitung für einen LN2 POT (CPU)*

DjangOc: Meintest du im erste Post mit "jmd der einen Plan hat" wirklich ob dir jmd ne Bauanleitung schickt oder ob jmd Ahnung(=Plan) hat und dir zu deinen eigenen Ideen tipps gibt? 

Naja hab so das Gefuehl die Hass-phase ist eh vorbei und evt. Gerkraenkte begnuegen sich damit einfach nicht mehr zu schreiben.

Hab jetzt nicht Alles gelesen aber du musst ja fast schon frech gewesen sein so wie manche reagiert haben. Kann mich noch erinnern als ich vor ner Zeit einen GPU-Pot selber gemacht hab war des kein Ding und ich hab viele Tipps bekommen auch von den alten Hasen/Pot-8auern (;P). Sicherlich nicht "mach mal schritte a-z aber wenn ich wirklich ne Frage hatte (alla wie hoch/breit, oder schau mal bild passt die bohrung) kann ich mich nicht erinnern enttaeuscht zu werden. 

P.S.: du erinnerst mich gerade dass ich meinen GPU-Pot-bastel thread immer noch nicht abgeschlossen hab weil mir immer noch die CPU fehlt um halbwegs sinnvoll 3Dbenchen zu koennen... muss ich mal fixen, ist ja peinlich pot gebaut und seit ueber m Jahr im Schrank gammeln lassen


----------

